# Grade B-1 Heart Murmur & Pulmonary Hypertension



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico (8 yr. old) was diagnosed with a grade B-1 heart murmur and pulmonary hypertension this week after an ultrasound with a cardiologist. He has been prescribed pimobendon and is going back in for blood work to check med levels in a month. He'll have another ultrasound in 6 months. He had no symptoms, other than rapid breathing/panting, which he has done most of his life. I've been told to just keep up his usual routine, no restrictions in play or diet and keep an eye on it. 

Does anyone know of any groups online that focus on these issues? How worried should I be? 

I also got the word that Lucy tested positive for lyme on this annual visit, but will start another thread for that one. :boom:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so so sorry about Rico! I don't know anything about those issues, but will pray for him. My Lexi, who turns 9 next month has been doing a LOT of panting lately, I wonder if I should have her checked?? 
Best of luck to Rico and Lucy!!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry about little Rico. 

Rapid breathing and panting was previous Hav's first heart failure symptom. He was breathing 80 breaths per minute when normal is around 30. After he started heart failures meds, the respiration rate dropped to something closer to normal.

If Rico were a human, I'd be more concerned about the pulmonary hypertension. But I don't know anything about canine PH, so can't offer advice there. 

Two pieces of bad news at one visit - it isn't fair! I feel bad for the worry you must be going through.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

His rate is about 60 now. Will keep an eye on that to make sure it drops. The PH was what got to me. I have asthma and know how bad it is not to be able to get enough oxygen. The vet just said to wait to see. They actually treat it in dogs when it effects quality of life, with low doses of Viagra. Now that's interesting.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I agree, two in one visit is too much! 

Bailey was diagnosed with a low grade heart murmur when he was very young. It never bothered him, but about 3 months before he collapsed, I noticed that he was panting after our walks and it was March, so not hot out yet. He then developed a cough which seemed to be there only when he awoke in the morning. His vet thought it might be related to his seasonal allergies because the cough only appeared in the morning, post nasal drip type of thing. I, at the time, was worried about congestive heart failure. She checked his heart rate and pulse and said everything was normal. I was advised to watch him and, eventually, the coughing stopped. I guess that was a precursor of what was to come. One morning after our walk, he collapsed, was rushed to the emergency facility (Sunday) and was found to have fluid in his chest. It wasn't CHF but pericardial effusion (fluid around his heart). They aspirated the fluid and his breathing got better. Unfortunately, though, he filled up again and had to be euthanized that same day.

I am not trying to scare you, as Bailey was 15 years old at that point. I am just giving you my experience, as you requested. I don't know anything about the hypertension diagnosis. 

BTW, Tyler was diagnosed with a low grade heart murmur about 3 years ago and he turned 16 in July. Hang in there, as there is hope. I know that it is scary when we get these diagnoses, though.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Re: Viagra, that's interesting - I knew it was being used in clinical trials for PH in humans, but did not know that it had reached the canine world.

Mary, sorry to hear what you went through with Bailey. I think the HF course in the canine world is very variable - a dog can live a long life with little ramifications, or it can significantly alter the dog's life span. My hav died at 13 from HF, so I guess we were somewhere in the middle.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Deb & Mary - I do appreciate your insight on this issue. SO sorry to hear about Bailey. 

I guess I'll have to let him live and just comes with whatever it brings. He's a happy active dog now. SO that's very good.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry I have no advice for you but am hoping for the best for Rico. I'm off to read you Lyme post, that's stinks two things in one visit.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Grade B-1 heart murmur and pulmonary hypertesion*



iluvhavs said:


> Deb & Mary - I do appreciate your insight on this issue. SO sorry to hear about Bailey.
> 
> I guess I'll have to let him live and just comes with whatever it brings. He's a happy active dog now. SO that's very good.


Glad to hear that he's active and happy. Bailey was too, so I think it effects us more than it does them. They seem to be very resilient and take things in stride.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow. That was a tough appointment for your babies and you. 

My dog (who has passed now) had a heart murmur and his symptoms - which led me to the appointment where we found this out - were panting and "heat seeking" (he would want to go outside even when it was terribly hot here in NC. Anyway, he was diagnosed with heart failure. He was on Pimboden and Enalapril and eventually cough meds (with codeine) and another heart med (blanking on the name but I can get it for you) to help him when his heart was pushing on trachea and making him feel he had to cough. He lived for another two years after being diagnosed with heart failure. There are many meds to make him comfortable if this happens to be what is going on with your sweet Rico. Nomar (my dog) had many many happy moments after his diagnosis. 

I'll be thinking of you. I didn't find too many resources for what we were going through - I just googled and googled trying to find a reference who would tell me Nomar was going to live forever.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Traci- Thanks for the reply. I sure get that feeling of goggling to try to find the answer. My wonderful vet says, he's active now.......could be that way for years. We'll just follow it, and treat as needed.

I know in just these few days he breathing has slowed down because of the meds. That's good!


----------



## Rileys Mom (Jun 27, 2012)

Just prior to knee surgery, my 13-year-old Riley was diagnosed B-2 with Mitral Valve Insufficiency. They performed the knee surgery, and placed him on heart medications last week. I am wondering how your Rico is doing, and what your experience has been over these last few months. Have you changed his diet, found supplements, or anything?


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Riley's Mom-

It's been about a year and 1/2 since Rico was diagnosed. His Mitral Valve Disease has progressed to the beginnings of CHF. We added Lasix to his mix of Pimobendon and Enalapril. He has a cough every now and then, but we've been able to control his breathing well. Last Echo showed a possible ruptured chordae tendineae , which is not good.

His liver enzymes spiked this winter. A biopsy is not advised based on his heart issues, but we're treating with metronidazole, Ursodiol and Denamarin and it's lowered his numbers considerably! If we knew what was causing his high levels, the treatment would be the same.

I take him to Tufts in North Grafton, MA every 4 months for a cardiology visit. Follow ups are done with my local vet. The cost of his meds has been a battle, but I now buy several at WalMart. It's cheaper to buy bigger doses and split pills. Tufts and my vet has been great in prescribing dosages that can be bought at human pharmacies or price matching what I find online.

I had been home cooking for him (low sodium, low fat), but recently switched to Royal Canin Early Cardiac (low sodium). I think it keeps his stools more solid. I do supplement with fish oil. I buy 1000mg gel caps and puncture them to squirt over his morning and evening meal. Used to buy Nutramax Welactin Omega. I use IAMS Original dog biscuits, as they are lower in sodium then others. If he has a bout of upset stomach, or it looks as though he is not digesting his food well, I'll add a probiotic. Nutramax Proviable-DC is a good source.

You can find a list of low sodium treats and food ideas at the Tufts website. http://vet.tufts.edu/heartsmart/diet/reduced_sodium_diet.html

Overall, Rico has been a champ! He's slowed down a little, doesn't like to go on walks, or chase his ball as fast as before. But he's still happy and eager to do whatever comes his way. I don't know if we have 6 months, a year, or many, but I've decided to stop worrying and just enjoy him!

Hope that helps!

Rory & Rico


----------



## Rileys Mom (Jun 27, 2012)

Dear iluvHavs
Thank you so much for ALL the info about Rico's condition and treatment. I envy your proximity to Tufts. While I have an excellent vet here locally, we have no cardiologist. After reading your info, I plan to find one in the SF Bay area. 

I already see that shopping around for his meds is a smart idea. Now that I know to watch for a cough, sure enough, he occasionally seems to choke--maybe two times per day. This whole thing came on so fast (no murmur 2 months ago) and since he is in the first stages of knee rehab, I can't let him run, so I don't know how he will do with exertion. 

My local vet said that the current thinking is that they don't need to go on a low sodium diet, but seems to me that it is a good idea and certainly couldn't hurt, so I have already started cooking. I will ask for a prescription for the Royal Canin, and I'll add some fish oil. I am also looking into a variety of organic low-sodium pre-mixes to make the process easier.

Again, thank you so much for the wealth of info. I don't feel that I am starting from scratch, saves me a lot of time on the computer, and gives me some directions to go in. I think your absolute best advice is to stop worrying and enjoy him...and I'm working on that. 

All our best wishes to Rico...please keep us posted. I've received encouragement from others that their Havs have lived for years in spite of these cardiac issues. Maybe we will have the same luck with our guys.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Coughing is definitely something to watch for, as well as panting after exertion when Riley is ready for that. Those were two signs that Bailey gave me that something was not right, although the vet passed it off to his allergies, as his heart murmur had not worsened, his blood pressure was good and his lungs were clear. We know your dogs better than anyone, including the vets.


----------

